# Trout fishing Friday/ Sunday



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

Fished a couple unmentionables on Friday and Sunday. My first stop was a larger stream that usually produces a mix of browns and brookies but I ended up getting skunked. I did have one strike from 15-16 inch brown. I decided to check out a smaller stream to chase some brookies and the water was perfect. High with a little stain. Over the course of a few hours I caught 2 brookies around 9 or 10 inches and missed a few nice ones probably pushing 13 to 14 inches. Today I hit another river for a couple hours and wasn't disappointed. Fishing with a gold spinner, I ended up with 6 brookies and a couple rainbows. Mosquitoes weren't bad but the flies were awful. Unfortunately this was a quick trip and half of it was helping my dad with the cottage but I'm hoping to get back soon. Also, I found a 14 to 15 inch brookie living in one the road side ditches. I'll be checking back on him.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Big Medicine said:


> Fished a couple unmentionables on Friday and Sunday. My first stop was a larger stream that usually produces a mix of browns and brookies but I ended up getting skunked. I did have one strike from 15-16 inch brown. I decided to check out a smaller stream to chase some brookies and the water was perfect. High with a little stain. Over the course of a few hours I caught 2 brookies around 9 or 10 inches and missed a few nice ones probably pushing 13 to 14 inches. Today I hit another river for a couple hours and wasn't disappointed. Fishing with a gold spinner, I ended up with 6 brookies and a couple rainbows. Mosquitoes weren't bad but the flies were awful. Unfortunately this was a quick trip and half of it was helping my dad with the cottage but I'm hoping to get back soon. Also, I found a 14 to 15 inch brookie living in one the road side ditches. I'll be checking back on him.
> View attachment 409281
> View attachment 409283
> View attachment 409285


Nice.
Were you in the UP ?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Nice fish! How were the ticks? Lol


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

zzcop302 said:


> Nice.
> Were you in the UP ?


I was just for a few days. I'm already back in the land of the trolls


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

Trout King said:


> Nice fish! How were the ticks? Lol


Thanks- only pulled one tick off my neck


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Nice trout!


----------



## Sportsman In The Wild (Aug 18, 2009)

Great report and some nice fish. Glad you got out and gave it a go. Roadside ditches?? I've never had the drive or desire to stop and fish them. It sounds like I'm missing out!


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

Sportsman In The Wild said:


> Great report and some nice fish. Glad you got out and gave it a go. Roadside ditches?? I've never had the drive or desire to stop and fish them. It sounds like I'm missing out!


Roadside brookie


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Big Medicine said:


> Roadside brookie
> View attachment 409783


Very nice to see !! I do have a chance to get 1 or 2 for the fire


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Trout King said:


> I will have to find a few gills up there next week as I plan on eating brook trout over the fire until I'm sick of them.


How's your UP Trout camp going?

We expect daily or hourly reports.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Big Medicine said:


> Roadside brookie
> View attachment 409783


Wait! Who the hell took that picture? You've been cheating on me!... :tsk: :lol:


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice catches and excellent report. Roadside ditch brookies, groovy!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

@Trout King We need a bit of fresh blood on the decks. What's going on at your trout camp?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I was able to do some fishing with @Big Medicine today on our friends lake. He ended up with the catch of the day. I got into one that had my rod bent in half but it came unstuck before we could get a good look at it. He's got a good handle on bass fishing too...


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

UP Trip was okay. We all caught fish and kept a few. I was the designated trout guttwr after this short fish....

I may get to a recap a bit later.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Trout King said:


> UP Trip was okay. We all caught fish and kept a few. I was the designated trout guttwr after this short fish....
> 
> I may get to a recap a bit later.
> View attachment 410855


The picture is a bit fuzzy. What are those, bullheads?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

PunyTrout said:


> The picture is a bit fuzzy. What are those, bullheads?


I was thinking the same thing. My buddies camera phone is bunk.


----------

